# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Vista prices cut by as much as 48%, but not in U.S.

## wise-wistful

Microsoft Corp. is cutting the retail price of its Windows Vista operating system by as much as 20% in the U.S., but will slash at least some versions' price tags by more than 46% in both the U.K. and the European Union, the company confirmed today. 
Late Thursday, Microsoft announced sweeping price cuts to boxed copies of Vista, saying then that the cuts would range from as low as 3% in developed countries to nearly 50% for some editions sold in poorer nations. 
But by the numbers that Microsoft released today, even customers in Western Europe -- France, Germany, Spain and the U.K., among others -- will also see prices fall by nearly half. 
more

----------

